

IOS versions and Stability of Fast Lists - josephlord
http://blog.human-friendly.com/ios-versions-and-stability-of-fast-lists

======
josephlord
Has anyone else seen a reduction in unexplained (or clearly iOS bug) Crash
Reports?

